# Father Dominic's bread recipes



## Betty J. (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi everyone, :help: 
I am looking for the bread recipes from Father Dominic's. I had the book some years ago and when I moved 2 years ago, I must have misplaced it. I made a lot of his recipes and would love to buy his book but, I don't want to pay a fortune for it.
Does anyone have the recipe of his for Oatmeal bread and Whole wheat? or, if anyone has any good recipes for bread making I would appreciate that so much too.
I would appreciate anyone who can share them.
Thank you.Betty J.


----------



## thebaker (Dec 2, 2009)

Whole Wheat Stuffing Bread

2 packages Fleischmannâs Active Dry Yeast
1 cup warm water
1 tablespoon brown sugar
2-1/2 to 3 cups Hodgson Mill Best for Bread Flour, divided
1 cup milk
3 tablespoons vegetable oil
1/2 cup chopped onion
1 tablespoon dried sage
2 teaspoons dried thyme
2 teaspoons salt
2 cups Hodgson Mill Whole Wheat Graham Flour

Combine yeast, warm water, brown sugar and 1/2 cup of the bread flour in a bowl; stir to dissolve yeast. Let stand 10 minutes until foamy. 

Heat oil in a skillet. Add onion; cook over medium heat and stir until translucent but not browned. Remove from heat. Stir in sage and thyme. Let cool to lukewarm. 

Heat milk in a saucepan until lukewarm. Combine milk, onion mixture and salt in a large mixing bowl. Stir in yeast mixture.

Add the whole wheat flour; mix thoroughly. Let rest 5 minutes. Add 2 cups of the bread flour, 1 cup at a time, mixing after each addition. Add enough of the remaining bread flour, 1/4 cup at a time, to make a fairly stiff dough. Turn out dough onto a lightly floured surface. Knead 6 to 8 minutes, or until the dough is smooth, shiny and slightly sticky.

Lightly oil the surface of the dough; place in the rinsed mixing bowl. Cover with a clean towel and let rise in a warm, draft-free place about 1 hour, or until doubled. 

Punch down dough. Knead about 1 minute. Divide dough into 2 equal pieces. Form each piece into a loaf and place in greased 9x5x3-inch loaf pans. Or shape free-form or round loaves and place on a greased cookie sheet. Cover and let rise 30 to 45 minutes, or until nearly doubled. If making free-form or round loaves, cut diagonal slashes in the tops with a sharp knife. 

While dough is rising, preheat oven to 375 degrees. Bake loaves 45 minutes, or until golden brown and loaves sound hollow when tapped. Remove from pans and let cool on wire racks.

Yield: 2 loaves

Note: Be sure your whole wheat flour is fresh. Whole wheat flour can go rancid faster than white flour, and that has a seriously negative effect on the flavor of the bread.

A tablespoon of wheat gluten added before the flour goes in will make a lighter, softer loaf. 

Breaking Bread With Father Dominic,

==========================================================
Herbal Encouragement Bread
(recipe courtesy of Breaking Break with Father Dominic)

Ingredients:
1 package of Fleischmann's Active Dry Yeast 
1/4 c. lukewarm water 
1 8 oz. carton sour cream 
1 egg 
1 Tbs. vegetable oil 
2 tsp. honey 
1/4 tsp. baking soda 
1 tsp. salt 
1/4 c. minced onion 
1/2 tsp. dried thyme 
4-4 1/2 c. all purpose unbleached flour, divided 

Dissolve yeast in warm water in small bowl. Let stand 10 minutes, or until foamy. Heat sour cream in a saucepan or microwave oven to 110 to 120 degrees. Pour warm sour cream into medium bowl. Add egg, oil, honey, baking soda, salt, onion and thyme; stir until thoroughly mixed. Add yeast mixture; stir to mix. Add 4 cups of the flour, 1 cup at a time, mixing thoroughly after each addition. Turn out dough onto lightly floured surface. Knead gently 1 minute. Let dough rest 10 minutes; this resting period helps the dough to firm up. Knead 4 minutes, adding small amounts of remaining flour as needed to keep dough manageable. The dough will be elastic but slightly sticky. Rinse and dry bowl, then oil surface of dough and place dough in bowl. Cover with a cloth and let rise in a warm, draft-free place about 1 hour, or until doubled. Punch down dough. Knead briefly to expel large air bubbles. Divide dough into 3 equal pieces. Roll each piece into an 18-inch rope. Braid the ropes to form a loaf; tuck the ends underneath. Place loaf on lightly greased baking sheet. Cover and let rise about 30 minutes, or until doubled. About 15 minutes before end of rising time, preheat oven to 350 degrees. Bake loaf 25 to 30 minutes, or until golden brown and bread sounds hollow when tapped. Remove from baking sheet and let cool on wire rack 15 minutes, then brush top and sides of loaf with melted butter, if desired.


----------



## Betty J. (Jan 16, 2007)

Thank you so much for the recipes!! I was elated when I saw that you posted them and I have them printed out and ready. I will be trying a recipe this weekend.
Again, thank you and I appreciate you doing that for me. :sing:


----------

